# Sneak Peak- Gesshin Hokubo



## JBroida (Mar 10, 2011)

Yup... thats right... new Gesshin knives arrived... This time, Gesshin Hokubo.

Here's a sneak peak:




















































You can see more pictures on our facebook page here:
Gesshin Hokubo Facebook Gallery


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 10, 2011)

Great Pics. I love that Suji


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 10, 2011)

very nice cutlery. i especially like the handles with texture


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2011)

You've got some cool and unique knives there Jon.


----------

